# BGV-A3 Prüfung an Leihgeräten



## Andreas (27 April 2009)

Hallo,

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen:

Wir haben im letzten Jahr für einen externen Dienstleister einen ganzen Haufen Elektrischer Prüfvorrichtungen hergestellt. Diese sind vor Auslieferung überprüft worden, (es ist eine Erstprüfung im Sinne der BGV-A3 durchgeführt worden) eine Konformitätserklärung ist ebenfalls erstellt worden.
Die Geräte sind anschließen an unseren Externen Dienstleister ausgeliehen worden. Die Jungs wurden nun von einem Kunden besucht der festgestellt hat das sie Vorrichtungen nicht nach BGV-A3 geprüft wurden...

Das dicke daran ist jetzt, das der ED versucht uns das ganze in die Schuhe zu schieben... Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist er für die Geräte die er betreibt selbst verantwortlich, ob Leihgerät oder nicht.... Im schlimmsten Falle müsste er eine Firma beauftragen die für Ihn die Prüfungen durchführt....

Weiß gerade jemand wo genau Ich diesen Teil in der VDE finde?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (28 April 2009)

Hallo Andreas,
also die Prüffristen stehen in der von dir schon erwähnten BGV A3. In der DIN VDE 0701/0702 steht wie geprüft weden muss.


----------



## nade (28 April 2009)

Also mir ist soviel Bekannt, das sogar der Betrieb der die geliehnen Geräte selber zu Prüfan/lassen hat. Also nach der BGV 3A.
Weil eben Betriebe in Kundschaft hingegangen sind "Ortsveränderliche" Maschinen, meist um 300Kg Aufwärts hingegangen ist und sich die Stecker hat Entfernen lassen und einen Festanschluss hergestellt wurde. Also die "Kurze" Prüfzeit somit wiederrum umgangen wurde.....
Kann aber morgen mal Nachfragen, wo das Steht wer zu Prüfen hat.. bzw die Kosten zu Tragen..


----------



## Andreas (28 April 2009)

@nade

Das währe Super!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Perfektionist (29 April 2009)

in der Sache unkundig lehne ich mich erstmal soweit aus dem Fenster:
verantwortlich ist erstmal der Besitzer/Betreiber. Der Eigentümer ist m.E. zunächst mal aussen vor, der hat ja nichtmal Zugriff auf sein Eigentum ...


----------



## BoxHead (29 April 2009)

Dann würden sich ja einige Leasingfirmen einen Wolf prüfen. Heutzutage wird doch unheimlich viel geleast. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mich auch beschweren wenn ich mir ein Auto für eine Woche Miete und genau in der Woche läuft der TÜV ab.


----------



## HaSchi (29 April 2009)

Die Verantwortung liegt immer beim Betreiber. Dabei ist es egal ob es sich um ein Leihgerät, gelaestes, privates Gerät vom Mitarbeiter oder eigenes Gerät handelt.
Wenn ein Gerät von einen Mitarbeiter der eigenen Firma eingesetzt wird, muss der Unternehmer dafür sorgen, dass das Gerät geprüft ist.

Bringt z.B. ein Servicetechniker ein Gerät in die Firma und arbeitet damit, muß der Unternehmer darauf achten, dass das eingesetzte Gerät ebenfalls geprüft ist. Für die Prüfung ist aber die Servicefirma selbst verantwortlich.

Siehe auch BetrSichV


----------

